# bbs rs spike bolts



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

ive seen a set of rs's with spike gold bolts in them. I want to get some for a set im working on dose anyone know where i can get some or any kind of different bolts


----------



## 1qwkgti (May 22, 2003)

*Re: bbs rs spike bolts (VR6BUG)*

http://www.titanium-touch.com


----------

